# Está rolando...



## Lucazinho

Boa tarde pessoal! Estou estudando português e preciso de vocês pra entender um término. O que significa a palavra “Rolar”? Acho uma palavra informal, mas não tenho certeza. Gostaria saber todas suas variantes, porque estou bastante confundido!
também gostaria saber se usam no Portugal também o só e uma palavra Brasileira, obrigado!! 🙃


----------



## guihenning

Bem-vindo ao fórum!
Rolar, além do significado literal, que é o de imprimir movimento de rotação, fazer girar e similares, [*it.* _rotolare_] tem outros tantos e tantos significados relacionados a esse movimento. Para o uso brasileiro, que é onde talvez tenha mais dúvidas, significa sobretudo “ser possível”, “acontecer”, quando não usado literalmente, e ocorre na linguagem informal, geralmente de pessoas mais jovens.
_— Vamos sair hoje?
— Desculpa, hoje não vai rolar [não vai ser possível]; estou me sentindo meio indisposto._

Para o título do fio "_*está rolando*_", veja abaixo as definições 14. e 18. é provável que se trate de um desses casos.

P.S a palavra que você provavelmente tenha querido usar é “termo”. Término é outra coisa [fine, conclusione]
O verbo “achar” rege “que” quando significa “considerar”, “ter a impressão [de]: “_eu acho que é uma palavra informal_”
Os verbos ser/estar pedem o particípio irregular de “confundir” que é “confuso”: “_estou confuso_”.
"gostar" rege a preposição "de": "_gostaria de conhecer todas as suas variantes_"
Portugal não tem artigo definido, apenas o Brasil: “_*Em* Portugal fala-se português; *no* Brasil também_”



> *rolar*
> verbo
> 1 t.d. imprimir movimento de rotação a, fazer girar; rodar ‹_r. um pião_›
> 2 t.d.int. fazer avançar ou avançar, volteando sobre si mesmo ‹_r. barricas morro abaixo_›; ‹_os ventos rolavam, anunciando a tempestade_›
> 3 t.i.int. e pron. (prep.: em, por) cair, dando voltas sobre si ‹_as contas do colar rolaram pelo chão_›; ‹_com a chuva forte, as pedras rolaram_›
> 4 t.i.int. (prep.: com) lutar corpo a corpo; embolar-se, engalfinhar-se ‹_vivia a r. com o irmão_›; ‹_irmãos e primos rolavam aos socos por causa de uma pipa_›
> 5 int. escorrer (substância líquida); fluir, correr ‹_a água já está rolando_›
> 6 int. andar sobre rodas; rodar ‹_rolam muitos caminhões nessa estrada_›
> 7 (1899) t.d. cortar, serrar (tronco, madeira) em rolos ou toras
> 8 t.d.; _fig_.; *Brasil* postergar pagamento de (dívida, empréstimo), ger. estabelecendo nova data de vencimento
> 9 t.i.int. (prep.: em, por) ecoar, ressoar ‹_vagos sons rolavam em seus ouvidos_›; ‹_o coaxar de rãs rolava _(_pela_)_ noite adentro_›
> 10 int. e pron. movimentar-se, remexendo os quadris; rebolar-se, bambolear-se ‹_dançar rolando_›; ‹_rolava-se e sorria, encantando o violonista_›
> 11 int. mover-se em círculos, em espirais; remoinhar ‹_o ribeirão rolava, enchendo de espumas a beira das pedras_›
> 12 int. tornar-se agitado (esp. o mar); encapelar-se
> 13 int. mexer muito; mover-se com inquietude; virar-se, revolver-se, remexer-se ‹_passou a noite rolando sem poder dormir_›
> 14 int.; *Brasil*; infrm. acontecer (no tempo ou no espaço); estender-se, desenrolar-se ‹_as festas na fazenda rolavam durante três dias_›
> 15 t.d.int. deixar escoar ou escoar-se (tempo ou lapso de tempo); passar, transcorrer, decorrer ‹_rolava as noites sem nada fazer_›; ‹_os anos rolavam e o príncipe encantado não aparecia_›
> 16 int.; *Brasil*; infrm. ser oferecido ou consumido em grande quantidade ‹_a cerveja rolou à vontade_›
> 17 t.d.bit. (prep.: a); *Brasil*; infrm. tornar relativamente conhecido, sabido; circular, constar ‹_rola sua desilusão _(_a todos que chegam_)›
> 18 (c1985) int.; *Brasil*, S.E.; infrm. dar-se (um fato); acontecer, ocorrer ‹_rolou muita confusão na entrada do teatro_›
> 19 int.; _mar._ m.q. abater (no sentido de 'cair')
> 20 (1905) int.; _mar._ descair (embarcação) lateralmente em função de vento ‹_o mar encapelado fez com que o saveiro rolasse_›
> 21 t.d.; inf deslocar na tela do computador (texto ou imagem) por meio da _barra de rolagem_


----------



## GabrielH

guihenning said:


> Para o uso brasileiro, que é onde talvez tenha mais dúvidas, significa sobretudo “ser possível”, “acontecer”, quando não usado literalmente, e ocorre na linguagem informal, geralmente de pessoas mais jovens.


Por ele ter escrito "está rolando" também acredito que tenha se referido ao siginficado de "acontecer". No sentido de "ser possível" acho que nunca usei.


----------



## Carfer

Lucazinho said:


> também gostaria saber se usam no Portugal



Em Portugal, nesse sentido de '_acontecer_' (*), não, nunca ouvi, tal como no de '_ser possível'_. Dos demais sentidos de _'rolar_' que o dicionário citado pelo guihenning regista e que não estão expressamente referidos como brasileirismos, reconheço o 1, 2, 3, 12 e 20. Na acepção 6 preferimos '_rodar_', na 9 '_ecoar_' ou '_ressoar_', _'rebolar-se_' ou '_bambolear-se'_ na 10, _'virar-se', 'rebolar-se' _ou_ 'remexer-se' na 13, 'passar', 'transcorrer' _ou_ 'decorrer' _na 15_. _Não digo que, nesses casos, não possa ocorrer, mas soa-me estranho.  

(*) Podemos dizer '_estar a andar_', querendo dizer que um determinado evento está em progressão, ou, mais próximo de '_rolar_', '_desenrolar-se_' ('_A tragédia desenrolou-se  entre os dias x e y')._


----------



## guihenning

GabrielH said:


> Por ele ter escrito "está rolando" também acredito que tenha se referido ao siginficado de "acontecer". No sentido de "ser possível" acho que nunca usei.


Eu julgava ser comum. Em Curitiba, com o sentido de "ser possível", é comum se dizer algo como:
_— Rola de irmos aí na sua casa hoje?
— Ah, hoje não rola, a minha mãe vai estar em casa._


Carfer said:


> Na acepção 6 preferimos '_rodar_', na 9 '_ecoar_' ou '_ressoar_', _'rebolar-se_' ou '_bambolear-se'_ na 10, _'virar-se', 'rebolar-se' _ou_ 'remexer-se' na 13, 'passar', 'transcorrer' _ou_ 'decorrer' _na 15_._


Muitos dos exemplos também me soam estranhos. "rodar" é muito mais comum que "rolar" também para nós na acepção 6. Os usos de 9 eu nunca vi, apenas com "ecoar" ou "ressoar" mesmo. Na 10 só conheço o uso de rebolar, pois "_dançar rolando_" me faz parecer que a pessoa está dançando enquanto rola no chão. A acepção 8 também nunca vi…


Carfer said:


> ou, mais próximo de '_rolar_', '_desenrolar-se_' ('_A tragédia desenrolou-se entre os dias x e y')._


Também é comuníssimo, embora "rolar" seja muito mais informal, ainda que "desenrolar-se" não seja tido como uso formal.


----------



## gato radioso

Vejo que o termo não é usado como equivalente a _vasculhar_, não é?
Quero dizer no sentido de percorrer uma cidade, um área... com atenção, explorando-a.
Ex.: _Sempre que vou a Lisboa gosto muito de vasculhar os bairros antigos..._


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Vejo que o termo não é usado como equivalente a _vasculhar_, não é?
> Quero dizer no sentido de percorrer uma cidade, um área... com atenção, explorando-a.
> Ex.: _Sempre que vou a Lisboa gosto muito de vasculhar os bairros antigos..._


Não, nem vejo bem que relação poderiam ter. '_Vasculhar_' é isso que dizes, esquadrinhar/explorar/vassourar (figuradamente)/ um local à procura de algo. O movimento da vassoura é basicamente linear, não rotativo como o de _'rolar',_ e este, ao contrário daquele, também não implica uma procura, uma pesquisa_._


----------



## guihenning

gato radioso said:


> Vejo que o termo não é usado como equivalente a _vasculhar_, não é?
> Quero dizer no sentido de percorrer uma cidade, um área... com atenção, explorando-a.
> Ex.: _Sempre que vou a Lisboa gosto muito de vasculhar os bairros antigos..._


Não no Brasil. Embora "vasculhar" tenha, para nós sobretudo na literatura, o sentido de "perscrutar", acho a frase "_vasculhar os bairros antigos_" um pouco excêntrica. A primeira interpretação geral seria a de que talvez o falante estivesse examinando os bairros com minúcia a fim de encontrar algo, que é de longe a acepção mais comum no Brasil.

P.S _crosspost_


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Não, nem vejo bem que relação poderiam ter. '_Vasculhar_' é isso que dizes, esquadrinhar/explorar/vassourar (figuradamente)/ um local à procura de algo. O movimento da vassoura é basicamente linear, não rotativo como o de _'rolar',_ e este, ao contrário daquele, também não implica uma procura, uma pesquisa_._



OK. Não sei bem porque, mas achei -erradamente- que o nosso coloquial "rular"(*) podia bem ser um _préstamo lingüístico_.
Por estes lados é bastante frequente, entre os jovens:
_Después de ir a cenar estuvimos rulando por Alcántara hasta las tantas _(... fuimos aos copos, estivemos por lá)
_Me gusta coger la bicicleta e irme a rular por el campo todos los domingos..._

(*) A RAE diz que é equivalente a "rodar" (¿?) , mas o uso mais comum é vasculhar uma cidade ou local, percorrer um lugar mas de forma relaxada, ociosa ou ainda preguiçosamente, explorando-o sem pressa...



guihenning said:


> Não no Brasil. Embora "vasculhar" tenha, para nós sobretudo na literatura, o sentido de "perscrutar", acho a frase "_vasculhar os bairros antigos_" um pouco excêntrica. A primeira interpretação geral seria a de que talvez o falante estivesse examinando os bairros com minúcia a fim de encontrar algo, que é de longe a acepção mais comum no Brasil.
> 
> P.S _crosspost_



OK.
Entendo, pois, que _vasculhar um barrio _seria ainda um bocado difícil de entender...melhor _percorrer_ ou _explorar_ ou _visitar_, não é?


----------



## guihenning

gato radioso said:


> (*) A RAE diz que é equivalente a "rodar" (¿?) , mas o uso mais comum é vasculhar uma cidade, percorrer um lugar mas de forma relaxada ou ainda preguiçosamente, explorando-o sem pressa...


"rodar" sim já me é um uso bem mais familiar: "_roda[á]mos Berna o dia todo atrás dum restaurante que não nos custasse os olhos da cara_". Curiosamente, "_vasculhar_" aqui também caberia, mas daria ênfase ao ato de procurar com afinco um restaurante, enquanto que "rodar" diz mais respeito ao fato de ser ter andado pela cidade em si.

_Pergunto-me, entretanto, se o significado se dá mesmo pelo verbo "rodar" figurativamente ou talvez pela expressão (brasileira?) "rodar atrás [de]" que implica dar voltas por um lugar com o intuito de encontrar/buscar alguma coisa._


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> OK. Não sei bem porque, mas achei -erradamente- que o nosso coloquial "rular"(*) podia bem ser um _préstamo lingüístico_.
> Por estes lados é bastante frequente, entre os jovens:
> _Después de ir a cenar estuvimos rulando por Alcántara hasta las tantas _(... fuimos aos copos, estivemos por lá)
> _Me gusta coger la bicicleta e irme a rular por el campo todos los domingos..._
> 
> (*) A RAE diz que é equivalente a "rodar" (¿?) , mas o uso mais comum é vasculhar uma cidade ou local, percorrer um lugar mas de forma relaxada, ociosa ou ainda preguiçosamente, explorando-o sem pressa...


Talvez a  expressão portuguesa mais próxima seja '_andar às /dar umas/ voltas por_', ou, como sugestão alternativa menos frequente, _'cirandar_'.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Talvez a  expressão portuguesa mais próxima seja '_andar às /dar umas/ voltas por_', ou, como sugestão alternativa menos frequente, _'cirandar_'.


Cirandar!! 
Nunca a ouvi  .
Isso me faz lembrar de palavras muito giras mais hoje injustamente esquecidas, como _"zascandilear" _que talvez a minha avó diria e que hoje ninguém usa nem conhece.  (Zascandilear é percorrer, ou melhor, dar voltas por um local ociosamente, sem um propósito claro, e incomodando aos outros...e era uma palavra muito negativa)


----------



## Lucazinho

guihenning said:


> Bem-vindo ao fórum!
> Rolar, além do significado literal, que é o de imprimir movimento de rotação, fazer girar e similares, [*it.* _rotolare_] tem outros tantos e tantos significados relacionados a esse movimento. Para o uso brasileiro, que é onde talvez tenha mais dúvidas, significa sobretudo “ser possível”, “acontecer”, quando não usado literalmente, e ocorre na linguagem informal, geralmente de pessoas mais jovens.
> _— Vamos sair hoje?
> — Desculpa, hoje não vai rolar [não vai ser possível]; estou me sentindo meio indisposto._
> 
> Para o título do fio "_*está rolando*_", veja abaixo as definições 14. e 18. é provável que se trate de um desses casos.
> 
> P.S a palavra que você provavelmente tenha querido usar é “termo”. Término é outra coisa [fine, conclusione]
> O verbo “achar” rege “que” quando significa “considerar”, “ter a impressão [de]: “_eu acho que é uma palavra informal_”
> Os verbos ser/estar pedem o particípio irregular de “confundir” que é “confuso”: “_estou confuso_”.
> "gostar" rege a preposição "de": "_gostaria de conhecer todas as suas variantes_"
> Portugal não tem artigo definido, apenas o Brasil: “_*Em* Portugal fala-se português; *no* Brasil também_”



Ola,muuuuito obrigado pelas correções! Seus conselhos são muito úteis pra mim, já que sei falar, mas me ajudo com a língua espanhola quando não conheço uma palavra. 
Então, está rolando = “Está acontecendo”, ou “ser possível”. Entendi, muito obrigado!
Aproveito pra te fazer outra pergunta, 
“Quero te dizer uma coisa” ou “quero dizer-te uma coisa”? Eu falo do primeiro jeito, mas vi várias vezes também o segundo, qual a forma correta? 🙃


----------



## Carfer

Lucazinho said:


> “Quero te dizer uma coisa” ou “quero dizer-te uma coisa”? Eu falo do primeiro jeito, mas vi várias vezes também o segundo, qual a forma correta? 🙃



Ambas. A segunda é a forma habitual em Portugal.


----------



## guihenning

Há um resumo das regras aqui.


----------



## Lucazinho

Carfer said:


> Ambas. A segunda é a forma habitual em Portugal.



Obrigado!


----------



## Alecm

gato radioso said:


> OK. Não sei bem porque, mas achei -erradamente- que o nosso coloquial "rular"(*) podia bem ser um _préstamo lingüístico_.
> Por estes lados é bastante frequente, entre os jovens:
> _Después de ir a cenar estuvimos rulando por Alcántara hasta las tantas _(... fuimos aos copos, estivemos por lá)
> _Me gusta coger la bicicleta e irme a rular por el campo todos los domingos..._
> 
> (*) A RAE diz que é equivalente a "rodar" (¿?) , mas o uso mais comum é vasculhar uma cidade ou local, percorrer um lugar mas de forma relaxada, ociosa ou ainda preguiçosamente, explorando-o sem pressa...


Nesse sentido há a expressão coloquial brasileira "dar um rolê"


----------



## Vanda

Um exemplo bem brasileiro de ''está rolando'' (acontecendo) abaixo:

Já está rolando o maior auê nas redes sociais!

auê (outra gíria) =  Confusão, agitação, tumulto.


----------



## Lucazinho

Vanda said:


> Um exemplo bem brasileiro de ''está rolando'' (acontecendo) abaixo:
> 
> Já está rolando o maior auê nas redes sociais!
> 
> auê (outra gíria) =  Confusão, agitação, tumulto.


Esse é o jeito que mais ouvi falar! É muito utilizado no Brasil, verdade?
Por exemplo eu poderia falar: “do jeito que as coisas rolaram não foi normal”?
Pra dizer que “a maneira que isso aconteceu não foi normal”.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, bastante usado. 
 ''_do jeito que as coisas rolaram não foi normal_”?  está ok.


----------



## simonebz

Lucazinho said:


> Boa tarde pessoal! Estou estudando português e preciso de vocês pra entender um término. O que significa a palavra “Rolar”? Acho uma palavra informal, mas não tenho certeza. Gostaria saber todas suas variantes, porque estou bastante confundido!
> também gostaria saber se usam no Portugal também o só e uma palavra Brasileira, obrigado!! 🙃



Olá...a gíria " rolar" significa "acontecer".


----------

